# HELP.......... PIBRO hand plane



## tobytools (14 May 2013)

hi, is there a make called pibro or something similar to that (shefield), if so what its quality, age and like as a whole. and mostley whats is worth ???

many thanks 
toby


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 May 2013)

Milbro?


----------



## tobytools (14 May 2013)

phil.p":3exzfei6 said:


> Milbro?



i duno, is the maker Sheffield? some one i know is selling a no3 plane and said there isnt a makers name on body of plane like stanley or record has just no3 stamped both sides of knob, and the iron has what he thinks pibro on it but he said its 30% sure its says that, but if its milbro, are they any good whats there story
thanks


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (14 May 2013)

Pilbro...nooo...they're worth thousands...real antique


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 May 2013)

If it's steel, it's probably not Milbro. Milbro made cheap planes from aluminium, afaik.


----------



## tobytools (15 May 2013)

Random Orbital Bob":3vb8k486 said:


> Pilbro...nooo...they're worth thousands...real antique



really, can u tell me a bit more about it? sorry but are you taking the micky???
thanks, 
all the same is it worth a gamble at £15


----------



## RogerBoyle (15 May 2013)

tobytools":39jq6ziy said:


> Random Orbital Bob":39jq6ziy said:
> 
> 
> > Pilbro...nooo...they're worth thousands...real antique
> ...



Depends on what you want to do with it

Are you looking to sell it on like your other posts on tools because it may have value????? or are you going to keep it to use ???


----------



## tobytools (15 May 2013)

RogerBoyle":28hrqy3g said:


> tobytools":28hrqy3g said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbital Bob":28hrqy3g said:
> ...



i collect tools, and use then ill probs get it c what it is, if its pilbro ill sell it, if its the other ill just try it out and sell it on. what do you think


----------



## RogerBoyle (15 May 2013)

For £15 its not much of a gamble really


----------



## tobytools (15 May 2013)

RogerBoyle":11o1zkun said:


> For £15 its not much of a gamble really



ill give it a go and get back to u if u like, thanks


----------



## Water-Mark (11 Oct 2013)

I've come across one of these (no. 5) and the name on the lever cap is definately pibro.
Doe's anybody know of them?


----------



## AndyT (11 Oct 2013)

These 'other' brand tools aren't that hard to understand. Once the Stanley designs lost their protection and could be copied, they were copied. Nobody else had a brand name big enough to be preferred to Stanley, with the possible exception of Record. So why would anyone buy a Pibro plane? It would have to have been cheaper. How do you make a plane cheaper, when you aren't even making the same volumes as Stanley? You cheapen the design a bit. A lighter casting. A softer blade. An adjuster that's not so carefully fitted. Rough edges. Maybe you make it in eastern Europe, or nowadays, further east where wages are lower. 


Who would be the original target market for these cheaper planes? The occasional diy user who was not so discerning. If a tool is only going to be used once then left in the shed, it doesn't have to be very good!


----------



## wizard (11 Oct 2013)

Pilbro made lots of tools milbro only made a no 4 plane


----------



## Cottonwood (11 Oct 2013)

and there was me thinking milbro made catapults.... :ho2


----------



## wizard (11 Oct 2013)

still got my milbro catapult and no 4 plane


----------



## Cottonwood (11 Oct 2013)

I once found one totally by accident buried in the mud at Southend beach, stood on it and wondered what is that under my foot....


----------



## JohnPW (26 May 2014)

I've got this Pibro block plane.












It says "Pibro, Made in in Germany" on the blade, no other marks on the plane. 170mm long.

The plane is similar to the Stanley 110, ie no adjusting mechanisms.


----------



## wizard (12 Sep 2014)

just bought a pibro drill


----------



## JohnPW (11 Nov 2014)

I just bought this Pibro wooden smoothing plane.

""Pibro Brand", British Made" on the front, and "Pibro Brand, Made in Sheffield" on the blade.


----------

